# Broad Daylight video! (Update from previous post)



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello Members,

I found the second part of the video where they showed off the car at the Gigafactory! Enjoy!






P.S. my body is ready haha.

Jaspal.


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

This is indeed in nevada and the proof is in the video.


----------

